# Damsels + other critters



## doenoe (Sep 6, 2009)

I had some time left over and thought i would shoot some bugs. It was rather cold, so not alot of bugs were showing their faces. But the ones i saw were pretty sluggish due to the colder weather. Looks like bug season is getting near the end 
Anyways, here is the result:
#1






#2





#3





#4





#5





#6





#7





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## lvcrtrs (Sep 6, 2009)

1,2,3,4,6  OMG the detail, it almost hurts my eyes - I LOVE it.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Sep 6, 2009)

As always with your work - Awesome shots and excellent series. :thumbup:


----------



## doenoe (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for the kind words


----------



## mishele (Sep 7, 2009)

Fav is #2!!!! I love it........the detail id amazing...thanks for posting!!!


----------



## noescape (Sep 7, 2009)

:hail:


----------



## Exhibiter (Sep 7, 2009)

#3 made me laugh, all of them are awesome!


----------



## DigitalScape (Sep 7, 2009)

Excellent series.  All well lit and very sharp.


----------



## ocular (Sep 9, 2009)

In #5 what are those little raisin looking bugs called ?


----------



## doenoe (Sep 11, 2009)

thank you all for replying 
And the raisins are Aphids. The cool thing is that the ants use them the same way we use cows. The ants "milk" the ahpids and then the aphids are protected by the ants in return.


----------

